
Code streaming  4:00pm PST: Python, app engine and github api - DFectuoso
Hey HN!<p>I've been experimenting with a new idea that I borrowed from Starcraft 2: Streaming live coding sessions. The idea is to have fun, productive sessions on open source software where I can talk a little bit about what I am doing.<p>I envision a future where a lot of programmers use their open source, side-project, hobby inspired hacking sessions and that allows a lot more people to learn how to do stuff.<p>Today (in 2 hours) i will be streaming for 3-4 hours doing a Google App Engine application that interacts with an API I wrote for Noticias Hacker( a spanish version of HN) to get the list of github users. Then i'll use the github api to store some information and try to do a nice dashboard where you can see what the users of NH have been up to in the last week in Github.<p>I will start from zero, create a GAE app, a github repository and use some task queues and cron jobs.<p>Please join us @ www.livestream.com/dfectuoso<p>We will have some people on Skype and hope to get some nice feedback from the chat!
======
meaydinli
This is great. I wanted to do this for a while myself. Couple of questions:

1- Why livestream? 2- What was the viewer count? I ask this because; was there
audience participation? 3- What software did you use for streaming?

Thanks!

------
pavel_lishin
Goddamned ads: <http://i.imgur.com/LgrlL.jpg>

------
Tycho
any chance you can loop the video once you're finished so us euros can watch
it tomorrow morning?

~~~
DFectuoso
It will be available as streaming in that same url :D

